# Arapahoe Basin, Colorado



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Lifts open at 9am :cheeky4: I'll be there. Arapahoe Basin Ski Area


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Enjoy the wrod. I am going to take a pass on that one.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't care how crappy it is, at this point it will be a relief like when a heroine addict gets a small fix after 3 days. I need it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Better to do it during than the week than the weekend for sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I don't care how crappy it is, at this point it will be a relief like when a heroine addict gets a small fix after 3 days. I need it.


how do you know about the 3 day mark???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out the wrod crowds.








I bet ski patrol is busy with the carts today....


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Holy hell people! Well at least you guys have a resort open... bastards =P


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, it was busy....kind of. Very busy for only one run being open but not busy for A-Basin and the lines moved pretty quickly. Too many park rats sitting on the side of the run waiting for jumps. Made it hard for a guy who can actually ride fast :cheeky4: It made me think of what it would be like to drive down a highway full of golf carts in a Corvette lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Check out the wrod crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that's pretty funny & sad all at the same time!

i bet there will be more snow though by the time my bday rolls in... (25 mo' days!) you should probably go ahead & buy my plane ticket now KC so you can save a lil with the early bird price...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha, nice description. How was the snow? Got any pics?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't bother to snap any pics. The snow wasn't actually bad for being 100% manmade. The pic you see posted is about what the whole run looked like lol. I love snowboarding so much that I didn't really give a shit though. It was hot out, I think I spent about half the day in my tshirt. One cool thing is there wasn't room for the traditional A-basin ski school run blockades. Plenty of girls in tanktops, goggles and snowboarding pants......


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha good stuff. T-shirt boarding is always fun. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

*a-basin?*

why buy just the abasin pass for... i think its 309 this year when you can get the 5 mtn with 10 days at vail or the beav for like 380... as for the montezuma, alot of people are talkin about how stoked they are for it on the lift rides up but well see how many actually get out there, mostly just whats on the website as far as info since there is like 6 inches of snow left after this damn heat wave were havin... ive ridden a tshirt or sleevless no gloves no hat for the last 5 days not counting weekends cause friday saturday sunday are a shit farm and i cant stand waiting 50+ min for a choice of 1 of 2 30 second runs--------------- cant wait for more mts to open to spread it around! copper opens friday im fuckin stoked on that ish they usually do pretty good with the early season rail gardens and shit and a kicker... if there would be a day with no lines i think id cream myself but im not holdin my breath


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't mean to be a dick, but that's one hell of a run-on sentence.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The 5 mountain with vail and beaver creek costs a bit more than $380 bud. And if you wanted a day with no lines shoulda gone to loveland :cheeky4:


----------

